# No$gba 2.6a released



## dualscreenman (Jan 23, 2008)

No$gba 2.6a has been released.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 23 January 2008 - version 2.6a
> (faster 3d rendering, backup detect, rtc-irq, better texture interpolation,)
> (perfectly accurate edge-marking, translucent-poly-id, shadow-poly support,)
> (capture in vram display mode, debug gui/warnings, cpu/ipc/div/sqrt details)
> ...


Notable improvements include:

Savetypes are automatically detected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mario and Luigi: PiT no longer crashes when hitting a save block.
Need for Speed: Carbon's races are now visible.
Super Mario 64 DS now has shadows, runs at full speed with little to no frame skipping.
Zelda: Phantom Hourglass and other cel-shaded games no longer have lines on the edges of the polygons.

The 3D renderer has been sped up 2x, but won't affect most 3D games. This is because the nocash 3D core is to the point where it takes way less CPU power to emulate than it takes to emulate the DS's ARM7 and ARM9 CPUs.

Still, to increase the speed of the 3D renderer 2x two releases in a row is an amazing feat!

The previous version, 2.6, is now available for free. If you bookmarked the download link for 2.6 like Martin told you to, you can download 2.6a for free.


----------



## camx (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmm, I wonder what kind of computer Martin Korth has these days?  Back in the no$gmb days I swear he was using a 66mhz pII.  If anyone has read his massive readme's lately I am curious about it...  Basically the older versions of these emulators could theoretically run with decent speed on ANYTHING...  I haven't gone through his site lately so it would be amusing to hear what he's using these days.


----------



## dualscreenman (Jan 24, 2008)

He's using a sub-1GHZ CPU that can at least run Windows 95.
And No$gba's speed is stunningly good even on older PCs too.


----------



## cracker (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(camx @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Hmm, I wonder what kind of computer Martin Korth has these days?Â Back in the no$gmb days I swear he was using a 66mhz pII.Â If anyone has read his massive readme's lately I am curious about it...Â Basically the older versions of these emulators could theoretically run with decent speed on ANYTHING...Â I haven't gone through his site lately so it would be amusing to hear what he's using these days.



P2-66? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think you mean P1.

I read through his site a few months ago and I don't believe there was any mention of what he was using at the time. I'm sure not the same machine since P3s and up can be acquired even for someone who has 'no$'.

If only the theory you had on the DS emulator was true. My pc is an Athlon XP @ 2.23G, 1G PC3200 (yeah don't laugh), and a Geforce 5 FX5500 w/ 256M and a lot of games still don't go full speed. It should be noted that some run fine on 'lesser' emulators though.


----------



## dualscreenman (Jan 24, 2008)

His third footnote on the main page implies he has a sub-1GHZ computer, by the way.


----------



## Kikoshi (Jan 24, 2008)

Which link was it?.. I dont remember seen it , unless is in the other board when 2.6 was released?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, that's a big update! And it's great that it's available for free to anyone who has donated.

Will all updates be free like this one? Or will you have to pay for 2.7 again?


----------



## moshii (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> - nds/help: added optical mouse sensor (slider controller)



/me big grin


----------



## teonintyfive (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Wow, that's a big update! And it's great that it's available for free to anyone who has donated.
> 
> Will all updates be free like this one? Or will you have to pay for 2.7 again?


If you bought 2.6, all other updates are free to you, if you kept that link.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that's a big update! And it's great that it's available for free to anyone who has donated.
> ...


Awesome! I'll donate as soon as I have money on my PayPal-account then


----------



## Kamgusta (Jan 25, 2008)

no$gba is a lie!
a) no$ - you have to pay for latest version
b) gba - has switched to nds


----------



## xJonny (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, you don't have to pay for it:
When the next version comes out

It plays gba too.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 26, 2008)

It's worth paying for now, since from 2.5 to 2.6 there was a HUGE improvement in speed and 3D rendering.


----------

